# Not familiar with Saanens but opportunity to buy 1



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, I am not new to goats anymore, but I have never had a Saanen. I have a lamancha and an lamancha/ober and a mini lamancha. I love them ALL. Now that said I have an opportunity to buy a pregnant quality Saanen. But do I want her? I need opinions. She is bred to a really nice blue eyed nigerian buck. Snatch her up or let her go? What's one more goat really lol.

Are Saanen's easy keepers? I know they are large and I tend to NOT like large. I am interested in her babies more actually. 

So what are your opinions.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Post pics 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Saanen are wonderful goats...yes they are large but very docile, quiet and gentle....if she is sound, good udder and at the right price...I say go for it!!
we raise lamancha ( my fav) and Saanen, a few nubian and Nigerian...we are breeding Mini Saanen...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

A couple of my favorite goats are saanens. I find them to be very loving and docile. Kinda like a big sheep dog. Both saanens I know try to climb into my lap for cuddles! lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My saanen give us kisses : )


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Saanens are really good milkers if that is what you are after. Some of them are hard keepers due to how much milk they give. If the doe has been in milk before, I would ask the owners how well she milks and how she holds her weight.


----------



## FullMoonFarm-Ky (Jan 15, 2014)

I am relatively new and still building my herd of boers, but I accidentally purchased a saanen (mistaking it for a kiko cross). At first I was disappointed, but now that I have had her for about 2 months I am really pleased with her. She is very calm, quiet, easy to work, and not aggressive towards the smaller ones. 

Come to find out, she must have been bred when I purchased her. From the appearance of her lady parts, and the fact that she is really starting to get an udder! It looks like she is really going to produce a lot of milk and sustain a few kids at a time. So now I am even more excited! 

Depending on what kind of mother she ends up being... I might add more to my herd and mix with my boer sire? Can't wait to see how she works out... very excited about having her in my herd now!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My Saanen gives kisses too  She is stubborn but I think that is just her....she is a very quiet goat...hardly makes a peep.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ive only had 1, and am still so heart broke over loosing her that I cant bring myself to get another one. She was a great doe!!!! She was a wonderful mother, my daughters best friend, my daughter was 2 when we got her. She was my herd queen and such a good one, she would stand up to any dog who looked at us humans or the other goats funny. She was by far them meanest goat if another challenged her but when I would bring a new doe in the herd the rest usually pick on the new girl but she would always let them eat with her. So she wasn't evil but kept everyone in line. It sounds like my doe was a typical saanen, and if so I say go for it, you will totally fall in love.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I might add more to my herd and mix with my boer sire? Can't wait to see how she works out..


I sell my Saanen bucks often to Boer breeders...they want to add more dairy to their herd...


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

I GOT HER! 
Here is her pedigree ( I know nothing about this stuff)
She did give my girls kisses on the way home she's awesome!
http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=S001642362

my lamancha is being evil to her though and rammed her tummy something fierce and she's not even the herd queen. I separated that yearling from her with the other little one that decided to gang up on her. What little butts!

Oh and she was $150.00 I think that was good?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome  Congrats!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Did I do good? I really need to learn more about pedigree.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

$150 is a great price...!! congrats..you will totally love her...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You did really good! The Whey-To-Go herd has some AWESOME milkers, they have a doe who as a yearling milker produced 3480 lbs of milk in 306 days which translates to about 11 lbs per day on average or almost 1 1/2 gallons per day which is excellent for a first freshener. Here is your doe's granddam : http://www.copper-penny-ranch.com/saanen-amethyst.html You can probably find more of her relatives on this site too. I believe the Hurricane-PM herd has some really nice stock, looks like on your girl that side of the pedigree goes back to des Ruhigestelle breeding. The des Ruhigestelle herd has some of the top Saanens in the country, they usually win a lot at Nationals and their does milk very well. Good luck with her, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a 3/4 Saanen doe and bred her to a pure bred Boer. I am excited to see the results. I have also purchased a pure bred Saanen doe from really great lines. She will be coming home later this Spring. 150.00 is a great price. Mine cost 700.00 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Whey-to-Go I think that's an awesome name. I am trying to come up with a name for our farm still. Here's her pic.
WOW on the grandam! I am saving that site thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...that is a beautiful $150 saanen!!..I just paid $250 for a bottle baby!!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

I am squealing like a 5 year old on Christmas morning! How exciting and she's preggers! How cute would a blue eyed mini saanen be. I may get 1 or 2. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEhehehehe


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! I want to get a dairy goat for our own use, wonder if crossing a dairy doe with one of our myotonic bucks would be okay for milk production? Your new doe is a beauty!!


----------



## dchemphill1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Saanen a are absolutely awesome. We have 3 wethers and they are hilarious. The are quiet but will talk to us when we come to check on them. They have great personalities and love any attention they can get. They do get to be big boys. They have been easy to care for trimming toes and giving shots was easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ewww!! She is SO ugly! She would fit in MUCH better with my Oklahoma goats. The first chance you get you need to send her to me! lol Just kidding! she's gorgeous


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

LOL I have family in OK that's funny!


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

That's a good pedigree. There is not a lot of performance data up close but Des Ruhigestelle, Cherrypines are all top herds.

I have never owned anything BUT saanens, and I've had goats for 26 years!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

They are SOOOO Cute! LOL those udders they must waddle walk that's so cute!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, congrats on such a well bred doe for so little money! I don't have Saanens (had a herd 30+ years ago but none since then) but I recognize the herd names. Holy Cow!


----------

